# Investigator Michael J. Walter



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Investigator*

*Michael J. Walter*

Pearl Police Department, Mississippi

End of Watch: Tuesday, May 1, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 32
*Tour:* 3 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 5/1/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial



Investigator Mike Walter was shot and killed as he and other detectives attempted to serve warrants on a man in an apartment complex on Colony Park Drive at approximately 11:15 am.

The man was wanted for sexual battery of a minor and possession of child pornography. After entering the apartment the detectives located the man hiding in a bathtub. As the man resisted arrest the officers attempted to use a taser on him. He opened fire on the officers, striking Investigator Walter in the face and wounding two other officers. One of the wounded officers was able to return fire and killed the subject.

All three officers were transported to University of Mississippi Medical Center, where Investigator Walter succumbed to his wound approximately 40 minutes later.

Investigator Walter was a former professional baseball player and had served with the Pearl Police Department for three years. He is survived by his wife, daughter, and parents.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Ben Schuler
Pearl Police Department
2422 Old Brandon Road
Pearl, MS 39208

Phone: (601) 932-3569

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21234-investigator-michael-j-walter#ixzz1tijSg5pv​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

RIP Investigator Walter


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sir


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------

